# PREVISÃO INVERNO 2006/2007- 1ª Edição



## Seringador (4 Out 2006 às 11:29)

Bom dia

Como já havia indicado, aqui está a primeira previsão para o Inverno 2006/2007, sendo que a mesma poderá ser visualizada no meu recente Blog :

*Espero pelo vossos comentários*, no entanto saliento o facto se ser uma primeira previsão a sério e, obviamente será actualizada sempre que possível no início de cada Mês.  

Abraço


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2006 às 14:47)

Seringador disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Como já havia indicado, aqui está a primeira previsão para o Inverno 2006/2007, sendo que a mesma poderá ser visualizada no meu recente Blog :
> 
> ...



Parabéns, gostei muito da forma como apresentas-te os dados, argumentos muito bem documentados e fundamentados, claramente de um "entendido" na matéria! 
Curioso os dados da expressura do gelo no Ártico, mais este mês que em igual período que em 2005. Isto promete!!!


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2006 às 15:14)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Parabéns, gostei muito da forma como apresentas-te os dados, argumentos muito bem documentados e fundamentados, claramente de um "entendido" na matéria!
> Curioso os dados da expressura do gelo no Ártico, mais este mês que em igual período que em 2005. Isto promete!!!




Obrigado Rogério pelas amaáveis palavras! 
Sim é um facto que saliento a espessura do gelo e que poderá fazer a diferença este Inverno e isso era bom 
Prefiro um Inverno chuvoso e com uma ou outra situação de frio, mas com humidade, i.e. uma boa nevada a altitudes médias acima 400m vinda de W em vez de NW ou N, que também poderão ocorrer no fim de Fevereiro ou início de Março, que poderá ser ajudada por uma anomalia negativa das temperaturas do mar na costa Leste do continente americano acima do equador, i.e. se vier a ocorrer, pelo que seria então o Inverno mais dos anos 80 em vez de 2000/2001 ou 95/96 
A ver vamos


----------



## LUPER (4 Out 2006 às 15:54)

Seringador, os meus mais sinceros parabens pelo previsão e pelo teu educativo blog, tens em mim um leitor atentop e assiduo do mesmo.

Quanto ao Inverno deverá manter a toada de frio que se vêm intensificando deste o inicio do seculo


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2006 às 15:58)

LUPER disse:


> Seringador, os meus mais sinceros parabens pelo previsão e pelo teu educativo blog, tens em mim um leitor atentop e assiduo do mesmo.
> 
> Quanto ao Inverno deverá manter a toada de frio que se vêm intensificando deste o inicio do seculo



Obrigado Luper!  espero que seja como tu dizes, em relação ao frio, pq este vai ser mais temperado do que frio no geral e temperado é sinónimo de   
abraço


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2006 às 16:39)

Os meus parabéns por esta previsão. Eu não costumo dar muita importância a previsões com uma distância temporal tão grande, mas pode ser que depois deste Inverno mude de opinião


----------



## dj_alex (4 Out 2006 às 17:09)

Sabes bem da minha opinião sobre as previsões a tão longo prazo!!  

Mas de qualquer maneira estou ctg


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2006 às 17:14)

Dan disse:


> Os meus parabéns por esta previsão. Eu não costumo dar muita importância a previsões com uma distância temporal tão grande, mas pode ser que depois deste Inverno mude de opinião



Obrigado Dan pela confiança!  e estou certo que não vai ser a 100% senão abria um consultório de profecias


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2006 às 17:16)

dj_alex disse:


> Sabes bem da minha opinião sobre as previsões a tão longo prazo!!
> 
> Mas de qualquer maneira estou ctg



Sim sei Alex 
Obrigado pela solidariedade spero que mais lá para a frente mudes de opinião


----------



## dj_alex (4 Out 2006 às 17:21)

Seringador disse:


> Sim sei Alex
> Obrigado pela solidariedade spero que mais lá para a frente mudes de opinião



TEns que me surpreender pelo menos 2 ou 3 anos seguidos


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Out 2006 às 17:56)

dj_alex disse:


> TEns que me surpreender pelo menos 2 ou 3 anos seguidos




Assim como existe a normal na climatologia, aqui o alex regula-se pela normal das previsões!  

Agora mais a sério, muitos parabéns pela excelente previsão que colocas lá no blog, sempre com as teleconexões de base que tanto te caracterizam  , e sim para mim é credivel.
Agora é bom que todos e cada um de nós tenha a noção que são previsões e não futurologia, ou seja são possibilidades, baseadas no grande conhecimento que a diáro aqui demonstras ter , e não certezas.

Mas lá que espero uma nevadazita aqui para a cidade como nos anos 80, isso sim é verdade!


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2006 às 18:11)

dj_alex disse:


> TEns que me surpreender pelo menos 2 ou 3 anos seguidos



Já parece um novo restaurante a ganhar clientela


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2006 às 18:14)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Assim como existe a normal na climatologia, aqui o alex regula-se pela normal das previsões!
> 
> Agora mais a sério, muitos parabéns pela excelente previsão que colocas lá no blog, sempre com as teleconexões de base que tanto te caracterizam  , e sim para mim é credivel.
> Agora é bom que todos e cada um de nós tenha a noção que são previsões e não futurologia, ou seja são possibilidades, baseadas no grande conhecimento que a diáro aqui demonstras ter , e não certezas.
> ...



Obrigado Kim 
Já começo a ficar emocionado malta   
Só espero não desiludir a nossa comunidade, mas como tu bem referes são previsões e não constatações, e espero não ter que usar capacete a meio do próximo Inverno


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Out 2006 às 18:44)

Seringador disse:


> Obrigado Kim
> Já começo a ficar emocionado malta
> Só espero não desiludir a nossa comunidade, mas como tu bem referes são previsões e não constatações, e espero não ter que usar capacete a meio do próximo Inverno



  
Olha se o que suceder, climatológicamente falando, for diferente do que prevês e mais de encontro a uma nova era glaciar, como o nosso LUPER tanto vaticina, então ficas perdoadissímo!


----------



## Santos (4 Out 2006 às 18:51)

Excelente blog Seringador, até eu que pouco entendo destas coisas mas tenho o bichinho pelo "tempo" fico mais entusiasmado ao ler as tuas previsões.
É lógico que todos sabemos que são previsões e que teremos que acompanhar o desenrolar dos "factos".
Tal como os restantes companheiros de forum e o Luper também espero voltar a ter um episódio de neve à porta


----------



## Tiagofsky (4 Out 2006 às 19:43)

Muito bom seringador!!Os meus sinceros parabéns tanto pelo blog como pela informação que prestas,isto sim,serviço público!!  Parabéns também pelo "arriscar" de previsões que fazes, que concerteza não são assim tão fáceis mesmo para profissionais!Todos estamos cientes que um ou outro erro se pode verificar,uma vez que todos conhecemos minimamente a ciência que é a meteorologia,e as mudanças bruscas e inesperadas que pode ter!Espero sinceramente que as tuas previsões se revelem um sucesso quanto à precipitação e que aquele "temperado" que tu falas,seja tão "temperado" quanto os nossos gostos!


----------



## Seringador (6 Out 2006 às 10:53)

Boas pessoal 

Mais uma vez obrigado pelo apoio 
Eu relembro que muitas vezes o temperado no conjunto dos 3 meses, não tira a hipótese de surgir um daqueles eventos de W (não tanto de N ou NW como ano passado) potencialmente frios, com alguma profundidade na instabilidade nas diversas camadas até aos 100mb, como indico e penso que será uma situação a ocorrer


----------



## Seringador (6 Out 2006 às 10:59)

Boas

*O Wolfgang Roeder *já libertou a sua previsão para o Inverno e mostra um Inverno frio para o UK, o LUPER, o Kimcarvalho e a quase todos vão adorar esta previsão   , mas não se esqueçam que mostra aqueles eventos de W potencialmente frios que menciono, e aquele Janeiro seco poderá ser um bom indicador para o nosso molhado  

http://www.climaprog.de/website1006001.htm


----------



## LUPER (6 Out 2006 às 11:11)

Seringador disse:


> Boas
> 
> *O Wolfgang Roeder *já libertou a sua previsão para o Inverno e mostra um Inverno frio para o UK, o LUPER, o Kimcarvalho e a quase todos vão adorar esta previsão   , mas não se esqueçam que mostra aqueles eventos de W potencialmente frios que menciono, e aquele Janeiro seco poderá ser um bom indicador para o nosso molhado
> 
> http://www.climaprog.de/website1006001.htm



Por acaso ontem tb vi essas previsões e isso é a cereja no topo do bolo,      , confirma-se o plano da corrente do golfo. Cada vez mais invernos frios e nevadas a cotas não usuais.


----------



## dj_alex (6 Out 2006 às 11:45)

LUPER disse:


> Cada vez mais invernos frios e nevadas a cotas não usuais.



  

Cada vez mais????? Foram só 1 ou 2 mais frios.....


----------



## LUPER (6 Out 2006 às 12:06)

dj_alex disse:


> Cada vez mais????? Foram só 1 ou 2 mais frios.....



Cada vez mais inclui o futuro, ou seja, os efeitos da corrente comecem a fazer-se sentir cada vez mais, em cada inverno que passa e os verões tb vão começar a arrefecer  . Temos de saber esperar. Quanto ao inverno temperado, pessoalmente penso que será mais frio do que nós imaginamos. Dentro de 2 semanas as máximas não passarão dos 14 a 15º em toda a região norte e minimas de 5 e 6º.


----------



## Seringador (6 Out 2006 às 13:10)

LUPER disse:


> Cada vez mais inclui o futuro, ou seja, os efeitos da corrente comecem a fazer-se sentir cada vez mais, em cada inverno que passa e os verões tb vão começar a arrefecer  . Temos de saber esperar. Quanto ao inverno temperado, pessoalmente penso que será mais frio do que nós imaginamos. Dentro de 2 semanas as máximas não passarão dos 14 a 15º em toda a região norte e minimas de 5 e 6º.




E esse enfraquecimento da corrente do golfo é provocada por quê e como?


----------



## LUPER (6 Out 2006 às 13:41)

Seringador disse:


> E esse enfraquecimento da corrente do golfo é provocada por quê e como?



Deixa as anormalias de profundidade começarem a aflorar à superficie e depois vamos ver uma coisa     . O pq é simples, o degelo do PN provoca a paregem da corrente, que por sua vez terá de ir mais pra sul. O resto já todos sabemos.    , mas claro que isto passa de mera especulação, tal como o aquecimento e ficarmos todos a viver em desertos.


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2006 às 14:19)

LUPER disse:


> Deixa as anormalias de profundidade começarem a aflorar à superficie e depois vamos ver uma coisa     . O pq é simples, o degelo do PN provoca a paregem da corrente, que por sua vez terá de ir mais pra sul. O resto já todos sabemos.    , mas claro que isto passa de mera especulação, tal como o aquecimento e ficarmos todos a viver em desertos.



Mas esse degelo que falas e que é real, e que segundo dizes provocará mais frio, também não provocará mais tempestades de neve no PN e com isso compensar o degelo, anulando o seu efeito?


----------



## Seringador (6 Out 2006 às 14:35)

LUPER disse:


> Deixa as anormalias de profundidade começarem a aflorar à superficie e depois vamos ver uma coisa     . O pq é simples, o degelo do PN provoca a paregem da corrente, que por sua vez terá de ir mais pra sul. O resto já todos sabemos.    , mas claro que isto passa de mera especulação, tal como o aquecimento e ficarmos todos a viver em desertos.



Pois eu sei , mas mandei para o ar para ver se mencionavas que que era o aquecimento global que está a desgelar todo o hemisfério Norte e aí de facto é a culpa do GW  , mas da opinião que o padrão a longo prazo +100 vai arrefecer e muito, (mas não por culpa da corrente do Golfo, isso será mais tarde), mas sim em primeiro lugar, pelo aumento da quantidade de água doce, que despoltará vários clicks ao nível global, no qual se enquandra entre outros, o possível enfraquecimento da corrente do Golfo


----------



## Seringador (6 Out 2006 às 15:46)

Boas!

Outra RELEASE! 
Os grandes independentes estão a lançar os seus pensamento, opiniões e análises, sendo que agora foi o Steve Murr no TWO forum 

Uma boa explicação acerca da importância das teteconexões nas previsões sazonais e para os negócios energéticos, imaginem vale ouro e mexe com as bolsas de todos 

Mais uma excelente previsão que vai em consonância com a minha previsão para um Inverno extremo de frio a NW e tempestuoso e temperado no geral a SW da Europa, com a possibilidade de um ou outro evento frio associado a uma depressão de W   
è bom ver mais uma previsão assim          

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1962/Rrea00119620227.gif



http://theweatheroutlook.com/twocommunity/forums/94178/ShowThread.aspx#94178


----------



## Seringador (6 Out 2006 às 16:09)

Boas,

Aqui têm uma melhor explicação do Steve Murr 

http://www.netweather.tv/forum/index.php?showtopic=33180


----------



## LUPER (6 Out 2006 às 16:46)

Seringador disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Outra RELEASE!
> Os grandes independentes estão a lançar os seus pensamento, opiniões e análises, sendo que agora foi o Steve Murr no TWO forum
> ...



Mas Seringador se a Europa de NW e o UK tiverem um Inverno muito frio, dificilmente não chegarão aqui umas migalhas de neve para a malta, a cotas muito reduzidas ou mesmo negativas


----------



## Seringador (6 Out 2006 às 17:01)

LUPER disse:


> Mas Seringador se a Europa de NW e o UK tiverem um Inverno muito frio, dificilmente não chegarão aqui umas migalhas de neve para a malta, a cotas muito reduzidas ou mesmo negativas



Sim exactamente, como tenho vindo afirmar uma boa situação de frio num evento depressionário associado, i.e. com a fluctuação do Jetstream (ajudada pela força de Coriólis,ondas de Rossby e do Ant.) poderá ser forçada a dividir-se e proparagar numa melhor direcção as massas de ar frias, i.s. para sul e se tivermos um bloquei na escandinávia essa depressão irá buscar ar frio ao Ant. à medida que fica presa descendo também para sul com uma entrada a Oeste, i.e. mais intensa e instável e provavelmente  nevar a cotas baixas 300/400 um clássico de 87 era excelente, ou o de 95/96 (para terras altas ou o inverno de 1956 também. 

Quem sabe este ano seja a nossa vez, em vez da Grécia como tem acontecido desde 04


----------



## LUPER (6 Out 2006 às 17:06)

Seringador disse:


> Sim exactamente, como tenho vindo afirmar uma boa situação de frio num evento depressionário associado, i.e. com a fluctuação do Jetstream (ajudada pela força de Coriólis e do Ant.) poderá ser forçada a dividir-se e proparagar numa melhor direcção as massas de ar frias, i.s. para sul e se tivermos um bloquei na escandinávia essa depressão irá buscar ar frio ao Ant. à medida que fica presa descendo também para sul com uma entrada a Oeste, i.e. mais intensa e instável e provavelmente  nevar a cotas baixas 300/400 um clássico de 87 era excelente, ou o de 95/96 (para terras altas ou o inverno de 1956 também.
> 
> Quem sabe este ano seja a nossa vez, em vez da Grécia como tem acontecido desde 04



Só de pensar nesse de 56 até fico   , tanta neve nesse ano. Em portimão cairam mais de 20cm pelos relatos dos meus avós. Neve á cota 0 no algarve e cairam em 2 dias penso eu     

O de 87 foi outro episodio onde o frio tb atacou bem o Algarve. Penso que aqui no norte do País isso significa neve a potes


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2006 às 17:17)

LUPER disse:


> Só de pensar nesse de 56 até fico   , tanta neve nesse ano. Em portimão cairam mais de 20cm pelos relatos dos meus avós. Neve á cota 0 no algarve e cairam em 2 dias penso eu



Não terá sido em 1954, quando nevou em todo o SW da Península?


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Out 2006 às 17:38)

LUPER disse:


> Só de pensar nesse de 56 até fico   , tanta neve nesse ano. Em portimão cairam mais de 20cm pelos relatos dos meus avós. Neve á cota 0 no algarve e cairam em 2 dias penso eu
> 
> O de 87 foi outro episodio onde o frio tb atacou bem o Algarve. Penso que aqui no norte do País isso significa neve a potes





Dan disse:


> Não terá sido em 1954, quando nevou em todo o SW da Península?



Ai ai aiiii até me dá uma coisa só de pensar!!! 20 cm de neve... Até os meus avós falavam disso, foram dias sem se poder trabalhar, aqui no Alto Alentejo a Neve tornou intransitável caminhos e impossível deslocações a pé!!  

Quanto à data também me parece que será 1954. Pois foi este o ano das fotos que por ai aparecem de Lisboa toda nevada.


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2006 às 17:45)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ai ai aiiii até me dá uma coisa só de pensar!!! 20 cm de neve... Até os meus avós falavam disso, foram dias sem se poder trabalhar, aqui no Alto Alentejo a Neve tornou intransitável caminhos e impossível deslocações a pé!!
> 
> Quanto à data também me parece que será 1954. Pois foi este o ano das fotos que por ai aparecem de Lisboa toda nevada.



Em Fevereiro 1954 nevou em cidades como Lisboa, Sevilha e em praticamente todo o SW da Península.


----------



## LUPER (6 Out 2006 às 18:01)

Pois poderá ser o ano de 54, mas o de 56 tb foi um bom ano, qualquer ano da decada de 50 penso que foi muito bom      . Agora que eu gostava de ver neve á cota 0 este ano em Portugal isso gostava e dava um bom assunto de discussão.


----------



## Dan (6 Out 2006 às 18:30)

LUPER disse:


> Pois poderá ser o ano de 54, mas o de 56 tb foi um bom ano, qualquer ano da decada de 50 penso que foi muito bom      . Agora que eu gostava de ver neve á cota 0 este ano em Portugal isso gostava e dava um bom assunto de discussão.



Fevereiro de 1956 foi um dos mais frios dos últimos 100 anos em Portugal. Também caíram grandes nevões nesse mês, mas mais na região norte.


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Out 2006 às 18:32)

LUPER disse:


> Pois poderá ser o ano de 54, mas o de 56 tb foi um bom ano, qualquer ano da decada de 50 penso que foi muito bom      . Agora que eu gostava de ver neve á cota 0 este ano em Portugal isso gostava e dava um bom assunto de discussão.



Tipo ficar-mos uma semana sem net e electricidade devido ao grande acumular de neve!!!


----------



## LUPER (6 Out 2006 às 18:34)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Tipo ficar-mos uma semana sem net e electricidade devido ao grande acumular de neve!!!



Era tão bom      1 semana de neve       , mas com electricidade, net e sem desastres


----------



## Rog (7 Out 2006 às 23:21)

LUPER disse:


> Pois poderá ser o ano de 54, mas o de 56 tb foi um bom ano, qualquer ano da decada de 50 penso que foi muito bom      . Agora que eu gostava de ver neve á cota 0 este ano em Portugal isso gostava e dava um bom assunto de discussão.



Cota 0?? Isto seria um pouco exagerado.... 
Mas que gostava de ver neve na minha terra (538 metros), lá isso queria......


----------



## LUPER (7 Out 2006 às 23:40)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Cota 0?? Isto seria um pouco exagerado....
> Mas que gostava de ver neve na minha terra (538 metros), lá isso queria......



E em Janeiro foi a que cota? O areal da Figueira da Foz ficou branco, e em Sines tb


----------



## Rog (7 Out 2006 às 23:50)

LUPER disse:


> E em Janeiro foi a que cota? O areal da Figueira da Foz ficou branco, e em Sines tb



Não me recordava que tinha chegado a esse ponto ... Mas olhando por esse prisma, se as condições de este inverno forem idênticas às do anterior ou melhores a nível de frio, então poderá se repetir. 
A minha realidade por aqui é muito diferente, a neve só cai a partir dos 1500 metros e é quando cai.... daí a minha   .
Mas claro, o clima continental é mais propício a estes eventos estremos, que propriemente numa ilha...


----------



## LUPER (8 Out 2006 às 00:02)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Não me recordava que tinha chegado a esse ponto ... Mas olhando por esse prisma, se as condições de este inverno forem idênticas às do anterior ou melhores a nível de frio, então poderá se repetir.
> A minha realidade por aqui é muito diferente, a neve só cai a partir dos 1500 metros e é quando cai.... daí a minha   .
> Mas claro, o clima continental é mais propício a estes eventos estremos, que propriemente numa ilha...



Pois, aqui foi cota 0 na maioria dos locais a sul do Mondego    , se espreitares o segundo painel do GFS verás lá uma tentativa de repetição, mais fraca, mas uma grande tentativa em pleno mês de Outubro


----------



## Seringador (9 Out 2006 às 12:20)

este Inverno e na minha opinião vai ser no geral Temperado e molhado, contudo poderemos assistir a periodos de mudança radical para frio e molhado e principalmente devido a bloqueios no atlântico e, por onde andarão depressões que eventualmente poderão mergulhar para sul, isto é a grande diferença. 
Contudo espero que esteja enganado quanto ao temperado no geral


----------



## Seringador (11 Out 2006 às 14:23)

Boas, 
A NOAA acaba de libertar a previsão para o Inverno 2006-2007 nos USA, e prevêm um Inverno ameno (mais no NE) e um fraco a moderado El Niño (uma raio pequeno diga-se de passagem )
Será poderá significar alguma coisa para a Europa, poderá indicar uma posição do ANT. na gronelândia alimentando o NE com ar mais ameno   

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2006/s2716.htm


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Out 2006 às 14:38)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> A NOAA acaba de libertar a previsão para o Inverno 2006-2007 nos USA, e prevêm um Inverno ameno (mais no NE) e um fraco a moderado El Niño (uma raio pequeno diga-se de passagem )
> *Será poderá significar alguma coisa para a Europa, poderá indicar uma posição do ANT. na gronelândia alimentando o NE com ar mais ameno*
> 
> http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2006/s2716.htm



Consegues explicar isso com mais pormenor... keria perceber melhor


----------



## Seringador (11 Out 2006 às 15:56)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Consegues explicar isso com mais pormenor... keria perceber melhor



resumidamente poderá existir possibilidades de ocorrer uma situação destas


----------



## LUPER (11 Out 2006 às 16:01)

Seringador disse:


> resumidamente poderá existir possibilidades de ocorrer uma situação destas



Quanto mais nos aproximamos do Inverno mais previsões vêm de encontro com os efeitos do enfraquecimento da nossa amiga corrente. Pessoalmente vou aguardar serenamente e de consciência tranquila (como dizem os politicos)


----------



## Seringador (11 Out 2006 às 17:27)

Bem por essa ordem de ideias já nos anos 50 a corrente estava a enfraquecer, assim como nos 60 e 80


----------



## Seringador (11 Out 2006 às 17:54)

Para ocorrerem boas situações de frio no nosso território, teremos  de ter além do anteriormente mencionado o seguinte cenário:

precisamos de ter uma OA e OAN negativa e olhando para o PNA teremos duas situações:
1) - Se tivermos um PNA neutral, então teremos o Jet stream a sair com força dos USA, sendo indicador que as teleconexões nas camadas superiores a jacto não são favoráveis para um período frio;
2) - Se o PNA for muito negativo ou positivo, teremos a indicação que o cenário sinóptico é favorável, se existir um PNA Posivito juntamente com uma OA e OAN negativa poder-se-à ter um fluxo de NE/E, se tivermos um PNA Negatitvo e uma OA e OAN negativa, esses períodos de frio poderão ser de N/NW.
Terá de existir um bloqueio no atlântico para favorecer esta situação de padrão


----------



## Seringador (16 Out 2006 às 16:27)

Bem,

Hoje nem tudo são más notícias 
reparem na duiferença com o ano Passado!    
2005, em termos tanto de Neve na Sibéria como o gelo 

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/SNOW/ARCH05/EuAsia/ims2005287_asiaeurope.gif

2006

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/SNOW/DATA/cursnow_asiaeurope.gif


----------



## dj_alex (16 Out 2006 às 17:20)

Seringador disse:


> Bem,
> 
> Hoje nem tudo são más notícias
> reparem na duiferença com o ano Passado!
> ...




Está com uma dia de diferença...Não se pode comparar....   

Tou a brincar...

bons mapas


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Out 2006 às 17:58)

dj_alex disse:


> Está com uma dia de diferença...Não se pode comparar....
> 
> Tou a brincar...
> 
> bons mapas




    , impecável!


----------



## Z13 (17 Out 2006 às 11:06)

Excelente perspectiva!! 
O curioso é que no sudoeste da china parece haver menos quantidade de neve nesta altura..


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2006 às 11:39)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Excelente perspectiva!!
> O curioso é que no sudoeste da china parece haver menos quantidade de neve nesta altura..



Mas isso é bom sinal, Zolae 
Quer dizer que se está a estabelecer condições a Norte que poderão favorecer uma alta pressão mais a norte, ao contrário do que tem vindo acontecer nos últimos invernos, nos quais até nevou e geou em países como a India e Bangladesh, assim como bateram-se records de temperatura mínima na China, inclusive Hong Kong


----------



## Seringador (17 Out 2006 às 11:58)

Boas,

Esta é uma imagem que saliento, visto que é duma situação assim ao nível do jet stream (início do bloqueio, reparem no fluxo junto à Islândia) para o Inverno em Janeiro ou Fevereiro mas, também não me importava em Março


----------



## Seringador (23 Out 2006 às 11:05)

*Re: PREVISÃO INVERNO 2006/2007- 2ª Edição*

Boas,

Excelente notícias, que confirmam a previsão do Roeder, neste caso o Joe Bastardi, onde prevê um Bloqueio na Gronelândia e NE do Canadá e já sabem o que isso significa...., isso é que são prepectivas Luper           

http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&article=9


----------



## LUPER (23 Out 2006 às 11:20)

*Re: PREVISÃO INVERNO 2006/2007- 2ª Edição*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Excelente notícias, que confirmam a previsão do Roeder, neste caso o Joe Bastardi, onde prevê um Bloqueio na Gronelândia e NE do Canadá e já sabem o que isso significa...., isso é que são prepectivas Luper
> 
> http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&article=9



Boas, temos de arranjar um smile da neve, pq vamos ter que o aplicar muito este ano


----------



## Seringador (23 Out 2006 às 11:53)

Contudo... gostaria de salientar um facto, para não haver más interpretações, isto no que se refere à diferença entre um Bloqueio na e uma Alta pressão na Gronelêndia!  

Alta pressão Gronelândia 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2004/Rrea00120040128.gif

Que facilmente dá lugar a vários cestados tempo no Atlântico

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2004/Rrea00120040129.gif

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2004/Rrea00120040130.gif

Mas um Bloqueio na Gronelândia é um Monstro Diferente 

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1962/Rrea00119620303.gif

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1962/Rrea00119621226.gif

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1978/Rrea00119781231.gif

Agora já  se esfumaram algumas dúvidas


----------



## Bruno Campos (23 Out 2006 às 11:56)

Seringador disse:


> Contudo... gostaria de salientar um facto, para não haver más interpretações, isto no que se refere à diferença entre um Bloqueio na e uma Alta pressão na Gronelêndia!
> 
> Alta pressão Gronelândia
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2004/Rrea00120040128.gif
> ...





Bela explicação  
não há duvidas q somos adeptos de um bloqueio na gronelandia


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2006 às 16:37)

Bem a neve e o gelo estão bastante mais extensos este ano.... principalmente a neve:


*28-10-2005*






*28-10-2006*


----------



## LUPER (29 Out 2006 às 21:37)

Este site francês já rectificou a sua previsão para o Înverno e indica tal como o Roeder umas altas pressões a norte e portanto um belo do Inverno aqui para o nosso país. Parece que a NAO- vai ser mesmo uma realidade, portanto Inverno frio e húmido, o que significa uma grande probabilidade de voltarmos a ter episódios de neve abundante e a cotas baixas


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2006 às 23:45)

LUPER disse:


> Este site francês já rectificou a sua previsão para o Înverno e indica tal como o Roeder umas altas pressões a norte e portanto um belo do Inverno aqui para o nosso país. Parece que a NAO- vai ser mesmo uma realidade, portanto Inverno frio e húmido, o que significa uma grande probabilidade de voltarmos a ter episódios de neve abundante e a cotas baixas



Cadê o site???


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Out 2006 às 23:57)

Pois!! qual site francês???  

Alguém , por favor, que more perto do LUPER que o vá avisar a casa que se esqueceu do link!  

Mas que perspectivas tão bonitas para este inverno!


----------



## Minho (30 Out 2006 às 00:04)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois!! qual site francês???
> 
> Alguém , por favor, que more perto do LUPER que o vá avisar a casa que se esqueceu do link!
> 
> Mas que perspectivas tão bonitas para este inverno!




É desta KIM é *DESTA*


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Out 2006 às 00:24)

Minho disse:


> É desta KIM é *DESTA*



Que as tuas palavras sábias se tornem uma realidade!!


----------



## Seringador (30 Out 2006 às 12:27)

Boas,

A prespectiva do NCEP voltou a ser para um Inverno Frio e mais para o fim do mesmo  
Já iremos dentro de 3/4 semanas a ver o primeiro episódio 
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbT2mMon.gif

O site francês não será este:
 

http://www.science-climat.info/previsions/tendance_6mois.php

Ou este do Roeder
http://www.climaprog.de/website1006001.htm


----------



## LUPER (30 Out 2006 às 14:02)

http://www.meteolafleche.com/previsionssaisonnieres.html

Peço desculpa mas só agora reparei


----------



## Seringador (30 Out 2006 às 14:42)

Boas

O NCEP já mostrou por diversas vezes uma anomalia negativa da SST junto à costa Leste dos USA desde as Caraíbas até à Terra Nova, bom sinal, só falta uma Oscilação Negativa do Atlântico Norte   
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbSSTMon.gif


----------



## Seringador (1 Nov 2006 às 17:10)

Boas o MeteOffice actualizou a previsão para o Inverno e a onde é que será que já li isto   
http://www.metoffice.com/weather/seasonal/winter2006_7/index.html


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Nov 2006 às 17:55)

Seringador disse:


> Boas o MeteOffice actualizou a previsão para o Inverno e a onde é que será que já li isto
> http://www.metoffice.com/weather/seasonal/winter2006_7/index.html



Sim senhor, Seringador, estão em consonâncIa com a tua previsão!  



> _Temperature
> 
> Following the finely balanced situation of last month, probabilities now slightly favour temperatures warmer than 1971-2000 averages over much of northern and central Europe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (23 Nov 2006 às 10:46)

Bem as previsões estão a mudar constantemente tomando cada vez mais o sentido de virmos a ter um Inverno bastante seco e frio, muito frio !!
mesmo no mes de Dezembro e janeiro que anteriormente eram apontados como bastante chuvosos!!

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 11:02)

Bem- vindo Aurélio! 

estes modelos são de orientação e pouco fiáveis, contudo servem para animar as discussões 
Eu mantenho a minha previsão para o Inverno, embora vá fazer actualização (não serão gransdes mudanças, apenas um reforço) a 1 de Dezembro 

A minha previsão para o Inverno está no meu Blog: http://meteoseringador.blogspot.com/2006_10_01_meteoseringador_archive.html

Eu espero um Janeiro Tempestuoso.. 
Bem outros apontam o contrário ao NCEP

FWI
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006111800.weeks_07-10.gif

Humidade relativa a 2m
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_r2m2006111800.weeks_07-10.gif~

Anomalia água no solo
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_smc2006111800.weeks_07-10.gif

Temperatura 2m
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_t2m2006111800.weeks_07-10.gif

Anomalia do Vento
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_wsp2006111800.weeks_07-10.gif

Este está a ir em consonância com as minhas previsões feitas 01/10/2006  
A ver vamos....


----------



## Aurélio (23 Nov 2006 às 13:35)

Boas tardes ... sim, realmente vai haver mau tempo este fim de semana  .... mas ao contrário de há 2/3 dias a atrás a tempestade de Domingo vai ser menos forte que o inicialmente previsto.
Quanto á previsão sazonal indicada já ouvi isto em qualquer lado e está em consonancia com aquilo que costuma acontecer a maior parte dos anos...
janeiro(chuvoso), Fevereiro(frio de rachar) e Março (assim ... assim).
Estive a olhar á sua previsão de inicio de Outubro e naquela que é a sua opinião tenho curiosisade sobre duas coisas:

- Quais fenómenos biológicos em que se baseia?
- Quais fenómenos astronómicos?

Isso tem alguma coisa a a ver com a cultura dos mais velhos que relaciona por exemplo o tempo do mes de Agosto com aquilo que se vai passar no Inverno, entre outras coisas !!


Cumprimentos!!
Sou novo neste site ... como já reparou e realmente bem pode agradecer ao PortugalDiario senão nunca o descobriria, e descobri que há mais pessoas que gostam de meteorologia como eu


----------



## Seringador (23 Nov 2006 às 15:49)

Ainda bem que há sitios como o Meteopt e esses fenómenos são passagem de conhecimento tácito de familia e de observação ao longo deste anos, assim como correlações e teleconexões


----------



## Seringador (2 Dez 2006 às 11:45)

Boas,

Estive a ver com atenção a previsão do Steve Murr (gosto das suas descrições), e gostei da mesma, mas têm de ler até ao fim!  

http://www.netweather.tv/forum/index.php?showtopic=34470

Só tive tempoo de ver isto hoje de manhã!


----------



## Seringador (2 Dez 2006 às 12:03)

Boas,

O Brian Gaze também lançou a sua previsão, ou melhor o TWO - Winter Forecast!
http://www.theweatheroutlook.com/twoforecasts/fordiscussion.aspx?type=FD90UK

Difere na minha na previsão ligeiramentre, mas tb prevê que seja temperado no conjunto dos 3 meses e aposta num Janeiro tempestuoso e com algum frio na segunda metade (bem onde é que já ouvi isso)!!!


----------



## Seringador (11 Dez 2006 às 11:43)

Boas,

Posso ouvir os vossos comentários a estas previsões 
FWI
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006120900.weeks_01-04.gif

H.R. 2m 
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_r2m2006120900.weeks_01-04.gif

Anomalia água no solo (mais inundações...)

http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_smc2006120900.weeks_01-04.gif

temperatura    
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_t2m2006120900.weeks_01-04.gif

Não sei se já leram a minha previsão para o Inverno publicada no Blog a 01/10/2006, isto pq parece que agora estão a pegar e ir em direcção áquilo que havia indicado na minha previsão fim de Dezembro e sobretudo para Janeiro    :assobio:


----------



## LUPER (11 Dez 2006 às 11:47)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Posso ouvir os vossos comentários a estas previsões
> FWI
> ...





Uma coisa é certa os modelos estão a intuir algo de estranho para o final do mês    e cheira a neve e muita chuva, com uma grande possibilidade de queda à cota 0. Não se esqueçam que a corrente ainda está mais fraca do que o ano passado e isso vai reflectir-se quer os warmers queiram ou não.

Ps. Por que será que não falam nos records de precipitação e frio batidos constantemente nos EUA? Apenas interessa falar nas rosas do UK


----------



## Pedro Canelas (11 Dez 2006 às 11:58)

Boas Seringador,

Estes mapas correspondem de 9/12 a 6/01?
Diz-me o que corresponde a primeira situação.
Pelo que percebi as temperaturas e se o intervalo das datas forem estas, vamos ter um fim de ano mais   que o normal e quer dizer que até ao fim do ano poderá haver festa 

Abraço


----------



## Aurélio (11 Dez 2006 às 12:52)

Não percebo os dois primeiros modelos ... mas o que diz respeito á água do solo, apenas indica que os terrenos já estão alagados!!
 Quanto á temperatura não me espanta ... se vai ser seco, então o mais provável é que seja seco...
 Não percebo é porque o Seringador diz que vem muita chuva para o final do mês e para Janeiro, se os modelos continuam a apontar Janeiro como extremamente seco e frio, e estes modelos não desmintam embora eu não perceba o que são os dois primeiros modelos.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Dez 2006 às 13:10)

Já vi .. que existe discrepância ... existe discrepancia entre modelos !!
 Realmente existe possibilidade de muito mau tempo no inicio do mes de Janeiro ... mas engraçado que parece que vai ser tb com bastante frio, o que sugere que as depressões virão ou de Norte ou NW, onde é que eu já ouvi isto !!  
 A ver vamos .. mas que existe uma grande discrepância em relação ao mês de Janeiro entre os modelos lá isso existe !!


----------



## Seringador (11 Dez 2006 às 13:20)

Aurélio disse:


> Não percebo os dois primeiros modelos ... mas o que diz respeito á água do solo, apenas indica que os terrenos já estão alagados!!
> Quanto á temperatura não me espanta ... se vai ser seco, então o mais provável é que seja seco...
> Não percebo é porque o Seringador diz que vem muita chuva para o final do mês e para Janeiro, se os modelos continuam a apontar Janeiro como extremamente seco e frio, e estes modelos não desmintam embora eu não perceba o que são os dois primeiros modelos.



Boas Aurélio,

nos dois primeiro temos as projecções para a humidade no solo que irá ser acima do normal para esse período, claro que tem em conta os valores actuais em relação à média, mas penso que para o fim desse período ela vá influenciar esse valor, em contraponto com estas duas semanas até ao Natal secas.

FWI - Fire Weather Index está negativo para o ECPC/NCEP...
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/...eeks_01-04.gif
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006120900.weeks_03-06.gif
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006120900.weeks_04-07.gif

H.R. 2m - Humidade realativa a 2m acima do normal
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/...eeks_01-04.gif

Perto do normal
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_r2m2006120900.weeks_03-06.gif
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_r2m2006120900.weeks_04-07.gif
E O normal na média de 61-90 é ser um Janeiro com precipitação significativa, mas não em demasia, também o frio seco deverá de se fazer sentir para o bem dos solos, agindo como insecticida natural.
relembro que a m inha previsão para Janeiro é de um mês tempestuoso inciclamente nas primeiras 2 semanas


----------



## Seringador (11 Dez 2006 às 16:12)

Boas a NWS está a prever sempre temperatura abaixo da média     bem estes estão ou então é do aquecimento global:assobio:  

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbT2mSea.gif


----------



## Seringador (5 Jan 2007 às 14:50)

Boas,

Mais uma actualização dos Franceses 
http://www.science-climat.info/previsions/tendance_6mois.php


----------



## dj_alex (5 Jan 2007 às 16:16)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mais uma actualização dos Franceses
> http://www.science-climat.info/previsions/tendance_6mois.php



Bem melhores estas do que aquelas apresentadas a 6 meses atras (mais ou menos por ai).

De notar que isto sao previsoes apenas para a regiao de paris.

Excluindo o mes de Janeiro, os intervalos de erro considerados, não influenciam o sinal da previsao.   







Pelo menos o sinal tem acertado


----------



## Seringador (5 Jan 2007 às 16:45)

Sim Alex são limitadas mas dá para verificar a Accuracy da previsão e comparar padrões atmosféricos possíveis.
e tem estado na linha...apesar de ter sido ene criticado pela margem de erro no ano passado 
ás vezes é melhor esperar e depois comentar 

os castelhanos não têm nenhum semelhante?


----------



## dj_alex (5 Jan 2007 às 17:04)

Seringador disse:


> Sim Alex são limitadas mas dá para verificar a Accuracy da previsão e comparar padrões atmosféricos possíveis.
> e tem estado na linha...apesar de ter sido ene criticado pela margem de erro no ano passado
> ás vezes é melhor esperar e depois comentar
> 
> os castelhanos não têm nenhum semelhante?



sim...o ano passado as margens de erro comparadas com as previsoes....    Está tem muito menos incerteza no sinal do que a do ano passado...tens que admitir isso


----------



## Aurélio (11 Jan 2007 às 12:26)

Pelo que vi, o desvio em relação á média, acentua-se pela positiva á medida quanto mais no aproximamos do Verão ... o que parece seguir em linha com aquilo que se tem passado no Hemisfério Norte nos últimos anos!!


----------

